# 2015-2016 Ski Voucher and BOGO thread



## BenedictGomez (Dec 2, 2015)

Many AZ'ers have vouchers, lift tickets, BOGOs, etc. that they either   cant  or wont use, and it made me realize that many people (myself   included) come  into possession during the course of the season of *valuable stuff that they know they probably wont use.*

This will just be a ticket swap thread, so it shouldn't get cluttered   with  tons of posts like the "Skiing on the Cheap" thread does. *Please  make sure to list ALL restrictions for what you're offering** (e.g. no  holiday's, M-F only, S-F only, expires January 31, 2014, valid 03/01/14  to close, etc.) **and make sure your offer is in fact transferable.* 

   Other than posting what you have to offer in a trade and the  mountains you seek in return,* the bulk of the  communication should take  place in the form or PM* (i.e. we don't need 8  posts negotiating a  trade in progress).  

Please edit your post with  "*GONE*" if an item in your inventory has been traded & no longer available.

  Thanks, and  happy skiing this winter.


----------



## dlague (Dec 2, 2015)

Now make this a sticky, unstick the other and move new posts into this one!

Also why is the Weekly deal thread a sticky?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 2, 2015)

i have a killington anyday voucher that I'm willing to trade for a jay peak, stowe, sugarbush, or cannon anyday voucher...


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2015)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i have a killington anyday voucher that I'm willing to trade for a jay peak, stowe, sugarbush, or cannon anyday voucher...



PM me


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 6, 2015)

I have two $19 any day tickets for Bretton Woods good until the 18th (Friday ) that I cannot get up there to use. I thought they were good through the 20th and I am working next weekend as well as right now. I prefer paypal and I will mail as soon as I get paid. jackandmeg0608@gmail.com send as a gift or add a buck for the fees please.  Txt me if interested first. 77four six four4 nine22six


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 6, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> I have two $19 any day tickets for Bretton Woods good until the 18th (Friday ) that I cannot get up there to use. I thought they were good through the 20th and I am working next weekend as well as right now. I prefer paypal and I will mail as soon as I get paid. jackandmeg0608@gmail.com send as a gift or add a buck for the fees please.  Txt me if interested first. 77four six four4 nine22six



Texted you.


.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 6, 2015)

Sold pending payment


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 6, 2015)

Sold ty VTK!!




prsboogie said:


> I have two $19 any day tickets for Bretton Woods good until the 18th (Friday ) that I cannot get up there to use. I thought they were good through the 20th and I am working next weekend as well as right now. I prefer paypal and I will mail as soon as I get paid. jackandmeg0608@gmail.com send as a gift or add a buck for the fees please.  Txt me if interested first. 77four six four4 nine22six


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 6, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Sold ty VTK!!



Thank Ary Quiros for not getting Q Burke open on time!  ;-)


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 8, 2015)

Deleted to move to new thread


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 8, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Anyone need a ride and ski card with the free lift pass? For some reason I wasn't thinking about the BOGO deals and there are only 4 of us. I though I had it sold the day I bought it but it fell apart. $50 covers the shipping. If your not interested in the pass I will sell for $30 shipped



Where is the pass for? any restrictions


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 8, 2015)

When we first started this thread it was to trade and for free stuff. Are we breaking the rules by selling things on here? Just a question.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 8, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> When we first started this thread it was to trade and for free stuff. Are we breaking the rules by selling things on here? Just a question.



And can this be merged with last years thread that is STILL pinned?


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 8, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Where is the pass for? any restrictions



http://rideandskine.com/wp/ link to their website


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 8, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> When we first started this thread it was to trade and for free stuff. Are we breaking the rules by selling things on here? Just a question.



Sorry didn't read the first post about free or trade. I'll repost in new thread


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> When we first started this thread it was to trade and for free stuff. Are we breaking the rules by selling things on here? Just a question.



It was my intent that it be a thread for trading, partly because I worried it could get spammed up and out of hand with 1 post users and other such obnoxiousness if it was a sales thread.  

 Though if someone has something to trade that's more valuable than what he/she's receiving, I dont see an issue with :  I trade my X ticket + $10 for your more valuable Y ticket etc...


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 9, 2015)

Have: Bretton Woods Early Season voucher (good thru Dec 18th
Want: Something of equal value  ($49 day ticket but I would accept less value in return)   Southern/Central NH/Maine
PM me with what you may have----can overnight it if you need it for this coming wknd.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 10, 2015)

I already posted this in the other 15-16  bogo thread, but I have 2 fully transferable vouchers to A-Basin. Will trade both for ONE Aspen Voucher.

Would consider a magic or smuggs voucher as well (1:1 trade)


----------



## Cat in January (Dec 10, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> I already posted this in the other 15-16  bogo thread, but I have 2 fully transferable vouchers to A-Basin. Will trade both for ONE Aspen Voucher.
> 
> Would consider a magic or smuggs voucher as well (1:1 trade)



I have a pair of vouchers with each one having a smuggs day good to christmas eve which then turns in to 2 for 1 with some blackout days.  The vouchers also have a m-f (holiday blackout) to Sugarbush.

Would gladly trade my pair for your pair.


----------



## Tin (Dec 10, 2015)

Cat in January said:


> I have a pair of vouchers with each one having a smuggs day good to christmas eve which then turns in to 2 for 1 with some blackout days.  The vouchers also have a m-f (holiday blackout) to Sugarbush.
> 
> Would gladly trade my pair for your pair.




So you saw the Warren Miller movie too?   LOL


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 10, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> I already posted this in the other 15-16  bogo thread, but I have 2 fully transferable vouchers to A-Basin. Will trade both for ONE Aspen Voucher.
> 
> Would consider a magic or smuggs voucher as well (1:1 trade)



When you coming? I'll hook you up!


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 11, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Have: Bretton Woods Early Season voucher (good thru Dec 18th
> Want: Something of equal value  ($49 day ticket but I would accept less value in return)   Southern/Central NH/Maine
> PM me with what you may have----can overnight it if you need it for this coming wknd.



No longer available. I'm actually going to use it myself on Tuesday!


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Dec 23, 2015)

Got a free one day pass to Whaleback I will not use. Anyone have anything they care to trade? 
I do most of my skiing in NY, NJ and PA so that would be of particular interest, though I sometimes get to VT.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 4, 2016)

Update 1/14: No longer available as I'll be using it midweek at Sugarbush in a few weeks.

I have a Warren Miller Card I haven't registered to my name yet so it is totally open to any name at this point.
On it is *Sugarbush M-F* and *QBurke M-F* (holiday blackouts apply)

Looking for: Something in NH/ME that provides easier day trip access from Southern NH. 
Would consider a 2 for 1 swap (both of my vouchers for 1 of yours) if the trade was compelling enough.


----------



## fahz (Jan 10, 2016)

Have a Golden Ticket to Jackson Hole scratch off "50 % off one day lift tickets (valid all season)"  Also have a anyday free Whaleback from Mountain Sports Club - can't use either, if you can message me.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 14, 2016)

1/16: Gone

Have: 1 Gunstock voucher (Any day, zero blackouts)
Want: Cannon, Crotched, Ragged, Wildcat

PM me if we are a match


----------



## yeggous (Jan 14, 2016)

Have Wildcat and Attitash tickets valid Sunday-Friday. Catch is I need to be there to redeem them. Could meet you most Sundays.


----------



## dalecaluori (Jan 25, 2016)

*Offer 1*
I have a ticket good for either Kicking Horse or Fernie in British Columbia, Canada.

I was at Kicking Horse when their gondola broke. This happened (not to me, but on the day I was there!): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rcv5WfpMxSI

The ticket I had for the following day could not be used because the lift was down. *It was purchased online and can be emailed directly to you.*

In exchange, I would be looking for a *free* ticket somewhere in Northern Vermont (Jay, Smuggs, Stowe), New Hampshire (Cannon) or Maine (Sugarloaf). 

*Offer 2

*I have 2 for 1 coupons valid Monday to Friday (except Feb 15-19) for Killington, Pico, Stratton, Mount Snow, Magic. 

In exchange, I would be looking for a *free* ticket somewhere in Northern Vermont (Jay, Smuggs, Stowe), New Hampshire (Cannon) or Maine (Sugarloaf). These are from the Vermont Mountain Bike Association: https://vmba.org/benefits

*I could combine both offers. Willing to negotiate. PM me if you have anything.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Jan 28, 2016)

Don't laugh but I have 2 unrestricted Burke tickets that I'd be willing to trade for 1 ticket (M-F is fine) at an area more towards southern VT or even MA?


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 9, 2016)

1) Midweek, non-holiday (M-F) Attitash/Wildcat ticket extra from my week vacation, thank you rain!! $35 cash/check/PayPal+fees if not friended funds


----------



## BBMF (Feb 19, 2016)

One burke ticket and Two cannon vouchers good anytime thru 2015/16 winter closing. Hoping to trade for something further south with night skiing.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 19, 2016)

BBMF said:


> One burke ticket and Two cannon vouchers good anytime thru 2015/16 winter closing. Hoping to trade for something further south with night skiing.



Check your PM


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2016)

BBMF said:


> One burke ticket and Two cannon vouchers good anytime thru 2015/16 winter closing. Hoping to trade for something further south with night skiing.



I pm'd you as well


----------



## yeggous (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm still sitting on two Ragged and four Burke, plus a bunch of Sundays on my Valley pass that I'd have to meet you in person to use.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 19, 2016)

BBMF said:


> One burke ticket and Two cannon vouchers good anytime thru 2015/16 winter closing. Hoping to trade for something further south with night skiing.



I did too!


----------



## Northernflight (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm looking for any vouchers or coupons to Copper Mountain, Park City, Snowbird, Brighton, or Solitude.


----------



## moresnow (Feb 20, 2016)

Northernflight said:


> I'm looking for any vouchers or coupons to Copper Mountain, Park City, Snowbird, Brighton, or Solitude.



Another chicken fleeing the coup. 

I'm sorry I have nothing to offer.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 2, 2016)

I have one of those Irving BOGO's with the gas slips, free to the first PM.
https://www.theirving.com/default.aspx?pageid=2062


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2016)

Have: 1 Dartmouth Skiway (anytime)
Want: Make me an offer


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 7, 2016)

one plattekill good thru 4/1, interested in any offers further north, particularly sunday river so my gf can ski free while i use max pass this weekend...


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 7, 2016)

Unused VT Ski 3 pass $130 would like $75, anyone?


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a Ragged and a Skiway voucher I would trade for something else... make an offer.


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Unused VT Ski 3 pass $130 would like $75, anyone?


  It's got your name on it, right?  They always ID me.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 9, 2016)

billski said:


> It's got your name on it, right?  They always ID me.



Really? In 3 years I have never been asked for ID for mine.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Mar 9, 2016)

I have 3 midweek sugarbush vouchers from the warren Miller movie. They have our names on them but if anyone wants them I'd be happy to send gratis. I also have Burke midweeks.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Early purchase $63 K-Tickets were selling like hot cakes in the lodge this morning for $50.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 10, 2016)

billski said:


> It's got your name on it, right?  They always ID me.



It's a little sticker with my name. Very easy to remove.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Really? In 3 years I have never been asked for ID for mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Didn't get ID at Stowe or okemo this year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Didn't get ID at Stowe or okemo this year.



Last year I tried using a VT. Pass at Stowe with my daughters name on it. Her name is actually very similar to mine. It was near the end of the season & she wasn't going to use it so I was just trying to use it up.They wouldn't let me use it even though I explained it was my daughters & I had actually bought it. Luckily I still had one with my name on it


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 10, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> It's a little sticker with my name. Very easy to remove.



Interesting.  My name is typed on mine.  Though if you just white it out and put another name I cant imagine this being a problem. 

  And my experience with getting "shot down" with XYZ deal at a resort is to simply go to another lift ticket counter.  I've never been full-on denied.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 10, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Interesting.  My name is typed on mine.  Though if you just white it out and put another name I cant imagine this being a problem.
> 
> And my experience with getting "shot down" with XYZ deal at a resort is to simply go to another lift ticket counter.  I've never been full-on denied.



It is typed but on a little strip of tape/sticker!


----------



## smuggs82 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi all,

I have some lift ticket vouchers for sale that due to the sad state of this winter   Hit me up if interested:

1 Cannon ($52)
2 Stratton ($50 each/$100 total)
2 Burke ($30 each/$60 total)
2 Smuggs ($20 each/$40 total)

Thanks.


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Really? In 3 years I have never been asked for ID for mine.
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


  Where?   I got "carded" at Stowe and Sugarbush last year.


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> It's a little sticker with my name. Very easy to remove.


  Mine was typed right on.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 10, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> It is typed but on a little strip of tape/sticker!



I'll be darned, you're right.  You really need to examine it to notice.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 11, 2016)

The cards can be scanned also, so it's likely that the name associated with the card shows up when they scan it.  I believe I've had to show ID at most places I've used the cards. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> The cards can be scanned also, so it's likely that the name associated with the card shows up when they scan it.  I believe I've had to show ID at most places I've used the cards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I was surprised when Stowe didn't ask for ID but I was confusing the ticket agent with 3 ticket deals ($49) from the Boston Ski Show. She was all confused already so the SKIVT tickets may have snuck by her. Okemo had no excuse but no ID there either.


----------



## mccleaks (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a "My Champlain Valley Ski & Ride Card" that I haven't even begun to use yet. Good one day each at Titus (already closed), Burke, Cannon, Whiteface, Middlebury SB, Gore, Bolton Valley, Owl's Head, Suicide Six, Mad River (also closed), and Smuggs. No blackout dates. 

Lot of driving from Boston for mediocre conditions.
Would consider cash offers or vouchers in NH, at Sugarloaf, or at Jay. Original value was $170, clearly not still worth that at this point.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2016)

mccleaks said:


> I have a "My Champlain Valley Ski & Ride Card" that I haven't even begun to use yet. Good one day each at Titus (already closed), Burke, Cannon, Whiteface, Middlebury SB, Gore, Bolton Valley, Owl's Head, Suicide Six, Mad River (also closed), and Smuggs. No blackout dates.
> 
> Original value was $170, clearly not still worth that at this point.



Still almost 100 left at $75 each.   Their greed got them SMOKED on that "deal" this year.

http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/good-deals/cards


----------



## mccleaks (Mar 11, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Still almost 100 left at $75 each.   Their greed got them SMOKED on that "deal" this year.
> 
> http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/good-deals/cards



Damn, that sucks. Thanks for the heads up. Guess I may just have to suck it up and put in the drive time to get a couple days in. It was a great "deal" last year when it included a day at Jay and we actually had a winter. Just hasn't felt worth my time to drive 4 hours for very mediocre conditions this year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 14, 2016)

i had the card this year, so did my girlfriend. i used it at mad river, smuggler's, bolton, and whiteface. she used it at whiteface and smuggler's and i sold her bolton day for $25. we decided to skip gore yesterday and use max pass and a voucher i had at killington, but we could have easily used gore yesterday. i may use cannon this weekend for a sunday river/cannon trip. a shame i didn't get to use burke or middlebury and my girlfriend's card's mad river day, but otherwise i think i did pretty well making that card worthwhile, considering the year.

the conditions were decent if you hit it right. we had a great weekend at smuggler's, and i hit mad river on one of the few 5"+ powder days of the season. whiteface was classic spring skiing yesterday. smugg's and whiteface are still offering a decent spring skiing product. you should just go this weekend. it's a lot better than not skiing, and even the drives have been beautiful on these sunny early spring mornings and late early spring afternoons.


----------



## Los (Mar 15, 2016)

Does anyone have a sugarbush voucher that they might be willing to part with under the right circumstances? I was hoping to go this Sunday (the 20th). If so, please pm me. Thanks!


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 27, 2016)

Just noticed my Fox 44 card wasn't stamped at Whiteface! Weird.  
I would trade the rest of the card.  Gore and Whiteface for a couple vouchers to either okemo, mount snow or Stratton.


----------



## boofenstien (Mar 31, 2016)

Anyone interested in a Jay for Cannon Trade?


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Apr 21, 2016)

Anyone have any Jay tickets or know where to buy them cheap around the mountain?


----------



## yeggous (Apr 21, 2016)

I still have several Wildcat tickets up for grabs. The price is a celebratory end of the season beer.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

